# To Get Used To



## RhoKappa

This is an idiom which means to grow accustomed to. Here are examples:

Man: You would not want to sleep with me. I snore!
Woman: Oh, it is not a problem. I will get used to it.

Boy: These shoes feel a little narrow.
Father: Yes, but you will get used to them.

Brother: How can you play tennis in that hot climate during the summer?
Sister: It was not easy at first, but after a few weeks I got used to it.

What is the Russian equivalent? There must be one. Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## slavic_one

The verb is привыкнуть.

Мужчина: Ты не хотел бы спать со мной. Я храплю!
Женщина: Ничего. Я привыкну.

Парень: Этие туфли чуть-чуть жмут.
Отец: Это правда, но ты привыкнешь.

Брат: Как ты можешь играть в теннис в такой жаре летом?
Сестра: Сначала не было легко, но после несколько недель я привыкла.


----------



## gvozd

slavic_one said:


> Мужчина: Ты не хотел бы спать со мной. Я храплю!
> _ Вряд ли тебе захочется спать со мной._ _Я храплю!_
> Женщина: Ничего. Я привыкну.
> 
> Парень: Этие туфли чуть-чуть жмут.
> _Эти _
> Отец: Это правда, но ты привыкнешь.
> 
> Брат: Как ты можешь играть в теннис в такой жаре летом?
> _Как ты можешь играть в теннис в летнюю жару?_
> Сестра: Сначала не было легко, но после несколько недель я привыкла.
> _Вначале было нелегко, но спустя несколько недель я привыкла._


----------



## Sobakus

slavic_one said:


> Брат: Как ты можешь играть в теннис летом в по такой жаре?


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Брат: Как ты можешь играть в теннис летом по такой жаре?



Less colloquial and more literary: ...в такую жару.


----------



## slavic_one

Thank you all for correcting me.



gvozd said:


> _Как ты можешь играть в теннис в летнюю жару?_


But doesn't it mean "How can you play tennis during the summer's heat"? I understood that sentence a bit different.

One related question.. is it ok to say: ...в течении лета?


----------



## Sobakus

slavic_one said:


> Thank you all for correcting me.
> 
> 
> But doesn't it mean "How can you play tennis during the summer's heat"? I understood that sentence a bit different.


It does, hence the other suggestions.


> One related question.. is it ok to say: ...в течение лета?


Not in this case, _в течение_ is very formal and stresses the time period specifically, for ex. в течение лета будут отремонтированы все дороги России. One of those cases when you say a simple thing using more words than necessary to make it sound more official.


----------



## slavic_one

All right, thank you Sobakus.


----------



## Gorkyi

There are two major equivalents I can think of: привыкнуть и свыкнуться (one common base as you can see). The latter is more bookish. Even though the meaning is the same, in many instances they are not interchangeable grammatically.


----------



## RhoKappa

I am curious, how do you say it in imperative form?  Here is an example.

Tanya: I don't like my new job.  The boss is very rude!
Yuri: There is no other job for you, so until you find a new job, get used to it!


----------



## Rosett

"..., привыкай к этой!"

Usually we'd say just: "Привыкай!", the rest is fairly understood from the conversation.


----------



## Q-cumber

RhoKappa said:


> I am curious, how do you say it in imperative form?  Here is an example.
> 
> Tanya: I don't like my new job.  The boss is very rude!
> Yuri: There is no other job for you, so until you find a new job, get used to it!



In this particular context:
Для тебя нет другой работы. Так что (по)*терпи, *пока не найдёшь новую.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> In this particular context:
> Для тебя нет другой работы. Так что (по)*терпи, *пока не найдёшь новую.


Not at all. She is told to get used to the given job, not to put up with it.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Not at all. She is told to get used to the given job, not to put up with it.


As I pointed it out, this would be the content demanded translation. If it were just 'there's no other job for you, so get used to it!' then "Для тебя нет другой работы, так что привыкай к этой!" would be fine. But one can't "привыкать к этой работе " and "искать новую работу " at the same time. 
Привыкай к этой или (or) ищи новую! 
Привыкай к этой, пока не найдёшь новую !  doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> As I pointed it out, this would be the content demanded translation. If it were just 'there's no other job for you, so get used to it!' then "Для тебя нет другой работы, так что привыкай к этой!" would be fine. But one can't "привыкать к этой работе " and "искать новую работу " at the same time.
> Привыкай к этой или (or) ищи новую!
> Привыкай к этой, пока не найдёшь новую !  doesn't make much sense.


If you can substitute "to get used to" with "to put up with", then it's OK. But these two expressions are quite opposite, as you noted.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Less colloquial and more literary: ...в такую жару.


I'd say "на такой жаре". But "в такую жару" is also fine.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> If you can substitute "to get used to" with "to put up with", then it's OK. But these two expressions are quite opposite, as you noted.


"Терпи" would mean "свыкнись" (another option, BTW) in the given context, which is not too far away from 'get used' by meaning.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "Терпи" would mean "свыкнись" (another option, BTW) in the given context, which is not too far away from 'get used' by meaning.


Nonwithstanding the context, none of "терпи!" meanings includes "привыкай!". Привыкать is to avoid терпеть, however, sometimes they can be mixed up.

One can терпеть (и привыкнуть в конце концов), and one can терпеть (но никогда не привыкнуть).


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Nonwithstanding the context, none of "терпи!" meanings includes "привыкай!". Привыкать is to avoid терпеть, however, sometimes they can be mixed up.
> 
> One can терпеть (и привыкнуть в конце концов), and one can терпеть (но никогда не привыкнуть).


Честно говоря, я не вполне понимаю - в чём вы меня пытаетесь убедить.  Я объяснил выше, почему не годится "привыкай" в качестве перевода *в данном конкретном контексте *(хотя в целом этот глагол достаточно точно передаёт смысл английского выражения). Также я предложил вариант перевода, более-менее сохраняющий логику исходного текста и обходящий очевидную стилистическую ошибку (...привыкай, пока не найдёшь новую работу...). Если вы можете предложить лучшие варианты, я с интересом их "выслушаю".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Честно говоря, я не вполне понимаю - в чём вы меня пытаетесь убедить.  .


В том, что данную фразу словом "(по)терпи!" переводить нельзя, если только вы не хотите намеренно исказить смысл. Рассматриваемое различие столь же фундаментально, что и разница между "put" и "get."


----------



## Sobakus

Насколько я могу судить, _to put up_ не используется в повелительном наклонении – вместо него используется _to get used to_. Передаваемый смысл остаётся тем же.


----------



## Q-cumber

Придумал ещё вариант: ... (как-то) приспосабливайся, пока не найдёшь новую работу!


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Насколько я могу судить, _to put up_ не используется в повелительном наклонении


Это ещё почему?

*How To Be THE Man | Whet Your*
Mobile-friendly - Don't spend hordes of money before she's had sex with you. *Don't put up with* her bitchy behavior. Women WILL take...

*Leaving job without another lined up? : sysadmin - Reddit*
reddit: the front page of the internet › comments › leavin...
Mobile-friendly - May 27, 2015 - _*Put up with*_ your job while you look for another. Don't leave without something lined up unless you ...


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Это ещё почему?
> 
> *How To Be THE Man | Whet Your*
> Mobile-friendly - Don't spend hordes of money before she's had sex with you. *Don't put up with* her bitchy behavior. Women WILL take...


Хорошо подмечено, про отрицание я не подумал. Исправим на "в неотрицательно-повелительном наклонении".


----------

